# what's a "hermie"



## budculese (Mar 2, 2010)

i've seen the word "hermie"quit often and the only thing i've seen as to what it is was an "small banana"


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 2, 2010)

A hermie is when a female plant produces a male flower as a result of stress. Most commonly light deprivation but crazy nutrient schedules or even air quality are just some things that can induce this reaction. 

Small Banana'a are a good description. This applies to early forms of them however. Once a male flower is more advanced it forms an oval pod of sorts - full of pollen. There can be many of them sometimes in regards to hermies or only a few. It really depends on the situation.

Intersexed plants are different. They are genetically programed to develop both male and female flowers. It is not a cause of some sort of stress.


----------



## umbra (Mar 2, 2010)

jmansweed said:
			
		

> A hermie is when a female plant produces a male flower as a result of stress. Most commonly light deprivation but crazy nutrient schedules or even air quality are just some things that can induce this reaction.
> 
> Small Banana'a are a good description. This applies to early forms of them however. Once a male flower is more advanced it forms an oval pod of sorts - full of pollen. There can be many of them sometimes in regards to hermies or only a few. It really depends on the situation.
> 
> Intersexed plants are different. They are genetically programed to develop both male and female flowers. It is not a cause of some sort of stress.



No offense meant Jman but hermi's can be a male plant as well.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Mar 2, 2010)

Ellen Degenerous

OOpps sorry just slipped out.

Cheers!!!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

In Greek mythology, Hermaphroditus or Hermaphroditos (Ancient Greek: ) was the child of Aphrodite and Hermes. Born a remarkably handsome boy, he was transformed into an androgynous being by union with the nymph Salmacis. His name is the basis for the word hermaphrodite


Hermaphroditic: of animal or plant; having both male female reproductive organs.

Ambiguous-Hermie: What Mr. and Mrs. Munster called Herman when he was just a little creature.


----------



## ta2dguy (Mar 2, 2010)

> Ambiguous-Hermie: What Mr. and Mrs. Munster called Herman when he was just a little creature.


:rofl: :rofl: 

thats funny stuff. hermaphrodite marijuana plants are not.  i have found "hermies" to appear anywhere from pre-flower stage up until the last few days of flowering. they have both male and female parts that can vary in numbers from 1 or 2 little nanners or male pollen sacs on an otherwise all female plant as well as as much as a 50-50 split of male and female parts. i have seen unwanted parts form anywhere from the first branches of a plant up to the last little flower on the top of a plant. when i am growing from seed or an unknown cutting i will not trust it to be or stay female until i have grown it out, have it hanging and have a cutting from it growing. there are other hermie threads around i just dont know where exactly. they have some good pics of some hermie plants. happy growing.


----------



## ronnie77 (Mar 10, 2011)

An hermaphrodite, or hermie, is a plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognized only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed.


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2011)

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> An hermaphrodite, or hermie, is a plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognized only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed.




This thread is a year old and budcleuse has undoubtedly found out all about hermies...lol

Good info though.....


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2011)

ronnie77 said:
			
		

> An hermaphrodite, or hermie, is a plant of one sex that develops the sexual organs of the other sex. Most commonly, a flowering female plant will develop staminate flowers, though the reverse is also true. Primarily male hermaphrodites are not as well recognized only because few growers let their males reach a point of flowering where the pistillate would be expressed.


...Wellllllllll :confused2:.. a "hermi" is neither sex, or both.. :doh:I guess I'm not sure! :rofl:
BUT... in any case, it is undesirable... in mj plants or blind dates...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 11, 2011)

blind dates:rofl:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 11, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> blind dates:rofl:



Hick must be recalling a bad experience.


----------

